# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Sagem Boxes تحديثات :  16.06.2011, SagemEG_V19.5 released!

## mohamed73

*16.06.2011, SagemEG_V19.5 released!**What`s new?**- fixed bug (Bootloader failed) wich appears during unlocking;**- S316,  EF-COD-CCT-P108A37(S)(H)V1.0.0B02;**- added support for new FW`s:**ZTE**- S309, EFL-COD-BHARTI-P108A33FM(S)V1.0.0B01;**- S317, ESP-MX-MOVISTAR-P108A34FM(S)(U)V1.0.0B04;**- S318, E-LR-CELLCOM-P108A27FM(S)V1.0.0B03;**- S319, EFA-TD-BHARTI-P108A34FM(S)V1.0.0B01;**- S320, ES-SR-TELENOR-P108E10(S)V1.0.0B07;**- S320, EH-HU-TELENOR-P108E10(S)V1.0.0B02;**- V101, EFS-HT-VIVA-P108A15(S)(U)V1.0.0B03;**EMPORIA**-  Emporia_Elegance_V35_SL_NW_NH_R024_101101_RH004HR Tmobile;**-  EMPORIA_ET V170_R023C_090617_RH004HR_VIPNet_Croatia;**-  EMPORIA_TALK_V2X_ULC2_NW_HW3.2_Numnoyx_110114_UH00  5HU_Telenor_Hungary;**-  EMPORIA_TALK_V2X_ULC2_NW_HW3.2_Numnoyx_110114_RH00  4HR_T-Mobile_Croatia;**- added Server basedNCK calculating for newest  HUAWEI G1101 phones [/COLOR]*Here is list of phones added in NCK server:*- -HUAWEI_G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MZE3.P55.I24.38.00 -new;**- -HUAWEI_G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MATE3.P48.I24.36.00;**- -HUAWEI_G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MATE3.P100.I24.32.00;**- -HUAWEI_G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MAT.P00.I24.27.00;**- -HUAWEI_G1157_REL_P1.2MB01V02.05;**- -HUAWEI_G1158_REL_P1.2TB04V02.02;**- -HUAWEI_G1158_REL_P1.2TB04V02.01;**- -HUAWEI_G2158_ REL_P1.1EN01V01.03.**SagDD support continues!*  
Good luck!  *SagDD Team*

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

